

How Steve Jobs Changed (James Surowiecki) - TrevorBurnham
http://www.newyorker.com/talk/financial/2011/10/17/111017ta_talk_surowiecki

======
TrevorBurnham
The thesis of this piece is that Steve Jobs was less controlling after he
returned to Apple than before, and that the iPhone "is far more open than the
Mac ever was..."

I am guessing that James Surowiecki does not read Hacker News. Would anyone
here care to make the case that iOS is more "open" than the Mac, in any sense?

------
kevin_morrill
The more interesting point he doesn't mention is the swithch over from PowerPC
architecture to Intel x86. Has anyone done a good analysis of the impact?

